# Sky + signal to bedroom



## roadrunner (22 Jun 2008)

I want to send sky signal to bedroom upstairs. what product works best - i`ve read about the digisender - any other wireless options? (signal needs to penetrate concrete floors)


----------



## landlord (22 Jun 2008)

I have tried about 6 different digi senders and they are all absolutely crap....there is constant intereference. I ended up running s-video and phono leads from the sky box up to the bedroom for perfect visual and full stereo sound in the old house and in the new house after trying sky plus I was so impressed that I just shelled out for a second sky box (multi room).


----------



## superdrog (22 Jun 2008)

I use the Sky "magic-eye" , works perfectly and can use the Sky remote in the bedroom to change channels etc.


----------



## gebbel (22 Jun 2008)

superdrog said:


> I use the Sky "magic-eye" , works perfectly and can use the Sky remote in the bedroom to change channels etc.



I thought that the magic eye was not wireless? Does it not require coaxial cable from the box downstairs to the bedroom upstairs?


----------



## landlord (22 Jun 2008)

gebbel said:


> I thought that the magic eye was not wireless? Does it not require coaxial cable from the box downstairs to the bedroom upstairs?


 

This is correct....the magic eye does require a coaxial cable. The problem with a coaxial cable also is you cannot receive stereo sound in the bedroom and the picture is less than perfect. I do not believe a good quality wireless solution is available yet !!!Go for a second box well worth it !!!


----------



## HighFlier (22 Jun 2008)

If there is a tv outlet in the bedroom then you can backfeed the signal by plugging it into the outlet in the living room and using the co ax socket in the bedroom with a magic eye for rhe channel control.


----------



## roadrunner (22 Jun 2008)

landlord said:


> This is correct....the magic eye does require a coaxial cable. The problem with a coaxial cable also is you cannot receive stereo sound in the bedroom and the picture is less than perfect. I do not believe a good quality wireless solution is available yet !!!Go for a second box well worth it !!!


 would this involve paying a second subscription to sky per month? what would second box cost - got first free on beginners deal


----------



## gebbel (22 Jun 2008)

HighFlier said:


> If there is a tv outlet in the bedroom then you can backfeed the signal by plugging it into the outlet in the living room and using the co ax socket in the bedroom with a magic eye for rhe channel control.



Interesting. So you can use the existing TV points in the house (in my case redundant TV points points as I have Sky). I always wondered if I could find a use for them.


----------



## landlord (23 Jun 2008)

roadrunner said:


> would this involve paying a second subscription to sky per month? what would second box cost - got first free on beginners deal


 
15 Euro p/m for multi room and I am not sure if you have to pay for a second box or they are giving them away for free under one of their many promotions.  Recently my second box broke down when it was out of warranty and they said there would be a call out charge to fix it. I said no problem I will cancel my multi room subscription and sure enough they came back to me a minute later saying they would fix (they actually replaced it) for free.


----------



## pator (26 Jun 2008)

landlord said:


> 15 Euro p/m for multi room and I am not sure if you have to pay for a second box or they are giving them away for free under one of their many promotions. Recently my second box broke down when it was out of warranty and they said there would be a call out charge to fix it. I said no problem I will cancel my multi room subscription and sure enough they came back to me a minute later saying they would fix (they actually replaced it) for free.


 

This is presuming u want to watch different channels in the bedroom and main tv. If u want to watch the same channel then the backfeed system mentioned is free. 
My experience of the digisenders ar that they work fine in timber framed houses but not so good in traditional houses.


----------



## ontherun (3 Jul 2008)

Magic eye is definitely the best.  I used a digi-sender for a while until I finally rigged my tv system up to one that works really well.  I have 2 Sky+ boxes, one in the kitchen, one in the sitting room.  I have a magic eye in the bedroom, linked in to the sitting room sky box so I can bascially watch the sky box in the sitting room in bed.

My setup is as follows; I have a cable running out of RF2 outlet at the back of the sky box up in to a booster in the attic (It's a six feed booster).  It goes in to the UHF feed.  The RTE aerial goes in to the VHF feed.  All my TV points are then attached to the outlets on the booster. I've tuned in a channel on my TVs so that I can watch whatever is on my Sky box in any room in the house through the ordinary RTE aerial connection box on the wall.  I have a magic eye in the bedroom, which basically means when I'm watching sky there, I can change the channels (I have a spare remote for the bedroom) or you can just watch whatever is playing on the sky box in the sitting room.  In order to get the magic eye to work, I had to buy a bypass kit as the signal can't pass through the booster box without it.  It's about €10.  The directions are on the packet but I think I have one end attached in to the UHF point and the other end is connected in outlet in the booster which feeds the TV point in the bedroom.  You can only use one magic eye on the booster box as far as I could make out (bought a second by-pass kit but just couldn't figure out how I could connect that one in also).  You must also enable the magic eye on your sky box.  Click 'services' and 401 quickly.  You get in to a hidden menu and you enable your magic eye from there.

The above sounds a bit complicated, but believe me it's not and you'll be delighted with the setup when it's done.


----------

